# Expired but unopened acidophilus?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, the antibiotics have started upsetting Lily's tummy. Had green poops last night and tonight.  I have a bottle of acidophilus that I've never opened, but the expiration date on it is 2/26/11. Could I use it anyway, or should I go get a new bottle? 

Also, I was thinking maybe I could just mix a pinch of it into Lily's baby food that she gets at night, would that be okay? She's been getting her evening meds around 10-11, and gets put back in her cage (and usually starts eating some of the baby food, but not all) around 11:30 or so. Would that be too soon, even if she's not getting all of the acidophilus right then? 

On the bright side...I inspected her back tonight and didn't see any red spots!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Well, the antibiotics have started upsetting Lily's tummy. Had green poops last night and tonight.  I have a bottle of acidophilus that I've never opened, but the expiration date on it is 2/26/11. Could I use it anyway, or should I go get a new bottle?
> 
> Also, I was thinking maybe I could just mix a pinch of it into Lily's baby food that she gets at night, would that be okay? She's been getting her evening meds around 10-11, and gets put back in her cage (and usually starts eating some of the baby food, but not all) around 11:30 or so. Would that be too soon, even if she's not getting all of the acidophilus right then?
> 
> On the bright side...I inspected her back tonight and didn't see any red spots!


I can't give you any facts but my perspective on anything with an expiration date with pets is would I ingest it knowing its passed the expiration date?

Reading all the problems that can happen with hedgies I don't like to play anything to chance.

Hope that helps


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't use it. For probiotics to be effective you need to ingest a certain amount of live microorganisms. After the expiration date there's no guarantee you will have the amount of live bacteria needed. So while it probably won't make her sick, it also might not be effective.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy to hear her red spots are gone. Hopefully they stay gone. 

Personally, I don't use anything expired either for myself or my animals. February is not just slightly expired, but 6 months expired so no, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that the redness has decreased and she's doing better!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I'll toss this bottle then, and stop after work and get a new one.


----------

